
Marketing tools are damaging your SEO - harrydry
https://marketingexamples.com/seo/performance
======
harrydry
Been doing marketing for a while and only just discovered that "Time to
Interactive" is a more important metric than "First Meaningful Paint” in
Google's eyes.

I see a lot of sites loading in 3rd party scripts such as Intercom, Hotjar,
Segment etc ... (killing their Time to Interactive metric)

Once I found such an elegant solution (waiting for a scroll event before
loading) I thought it was worth sharing.

